# im new



## hsj42 (Jun 24, 2008)

hi all im new i been looking for some great profile pictures for my screen but ones i found way too small for my screen i need 1680+1050+ can all start making sizes like that can i leave messages on pictures that i like see if thay got big sizes.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome to the site. Hope you hang around a while. 

Just to let you know. A few hundred years ago, maybe a couple thousand years, ancient Greek, Roman, and Asian writers invented new parts of their grammar called "Capitalization" and "Punctuation". You may want to look that up on Wiki to see how it's used.


----------



## hsj42 (Jun 24, 2008)

lots of great pictures here but most too small why why i guess lots old pictures back then all had small screens today most have 1680-1050+every time i see great picture i want too small poop lots of profiles here too way too small i thouth i hit the jackpot but i was dreaming im going to cry.


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello!! welcome, have a good look around enjoy!!


----------



## AVRoe (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome mate, enjoy the forum.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2008)

Hallo and greetings from Poland.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2008)

hsj42 said:


> lots of great pictures here but most too small why why i guess lots old pictures back then all had small screens today most have 1680-1050+every time i see great picture i want too small poop lots of profiles here too way too small i thouth i hit the jackpot but i was dreaming im going to cry.




You want to small poop....????

 

How old are you?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 24, 2008)

Adler, that may be another quote for you. I don't think anyone has ever got on here and said they wanted a small poop.

By his grammar, spelling, and punctuation, I'm guessing 12 or 13. If your older, I think you should study harder in English class.


----------



## hsj42 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Adler, that may be another quote for you. I don't think anyone has ever got on here and said they wanted a small poop.
> 
> By his grammar, spelling, and punctuation, I'm guessing 12 or 13. If your older, I think you should study harder in English class.



i messed up on that poop thing didnt know i wrote that he he I met evertime i see a great picture i want it too small of size poop


----------



## Njaco (Jun 24, 2008)

I have small poop problems too. But, as they say, poop happens.

Welcome to the forum! (_I smell a new victim - where's Lucky?! _)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2008)

welcome to the site!


----------



## Heinz (Jun 26, 2008)

ok................


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Greetings from Portugal!!


----------

